# Das Dschungelcamp ist jetzt Polizei-Sperrgebiet!



## Stefan102 (26 Jan. 2012)

​
Die Lage im Dschungelcamp spitzt sich immer mehr zu: Gestern wurde das Gebiet „Northern Rivers“ rund ums Camp wegen des andauernden Regens und der Wirbelsturmwarnung von der Polizei abgeriegelt! 4200 Menschen mussten laut Bild schon in Sicherheit gebracht und fünf Städte evakuiert werden – wann den verbliebenen Dschungelhelden Brigitte Nielsen (48), Vincent Raven (45), Kim Debkowski (19), Rocco Stark (25) und Micaela Schäfer (28) die Evakuierung droht, ist nicht bekannt.

Der staatliche Katastrophendienst warnt allerdings schon: „Warten Sie nicht mit der Evakuierung. Straßen werden blockiert und gesperrt sein. Sie könnten eingeschlossen werden und Hilfe brauchen.“ Schon gestern musste die Dschungelprüfung aufgrund der prekären Wetterlage im Camp stattfinden und auch Sonja Zietlow (43) und Dirk Bach (50) saßen im Dschungel fest. Dennoch möchte RTL das Camp so kurz vor Schluss nicht einfach schließen und erklärte bereits: „Die Sicherheit der Kandidaten und aller Mitarbeiter hat absolute Priorität! Sollte sich die Situation verschärfen, werden wir operativ entscheiden, ob wir evakuieren und die Show abbrechen.“

Zwar ist die Stimmung im Camp noch nicht ins Wasser gefallen, dennoch ist es im Nachbarstaat Queensland bereits zu Springfluten und Erdrutschen gekommen. Wir sind gespannt, wie sich die Situation weiter entwickeln wird und hoffen natürlich, dass alle Beteiligten die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen werden! 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Little_Lady (26 Jan. 2012)

Was sagt uns das vorher den Wetterdienst anschaun bevor man dort spielen geht.


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2012)

jetzt wirds interessant


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Jan. 2012)

jo​


Punisher schrieb:


> jetzt wirds interessant


----------



## Spackolein (26 Jan. 2012)

Ob man es merken wird, wenn da ein paar "Promis" fehlen werden? Für diese "Promis" kommen doch die doppelte Anzahl an It-Girls und ZZ-Promis nach...


----------



## comatron (26 Jan. 2012)

Ein Radiomoderator heute morgen : "Die Lage ist schwierig. Den Campinsassen steht das Wasser buchstäblich bis zum Hals. Aber das war in Deutschland ja auch nicht anders."


----------



## beachkini (26 Jan. 2012)

wurde schon wieder entwarnung gegeben. die show kann weitergehen


----------



## Karrel (26 Jan. 2012)

ich dachte zuerst die wollen es sprerren wegen der unnatürlich hohen konzentration von dummheit die da herscht!


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2012)

...vermissen würde die doch eh keiner.


----------



## Little_Lady (26 Jan. 2012)

Brigitte wird eh Queen


----------



## syd67 (26 Jan. 2012)

also hier die richtigen meldungen von jemanden der hier um die ecke wohnt!
AUFGRUND HOHER VAKUUM INTENSITAET IN DEN SCHAEDELN DER DEUTSCHEN URLAUBER AM NORTHERN RIVERS HOLYDAYCAMP KAM ES ZU VERMEHRTEN WASSERANSAMMLUNGEN IN DIESEM GEBIET!
NACH PRUEFUNGEN DER OERTLICHEN SES(SPECIAL EMERGENCY SERVICE) EINHEITEN KONNTE JEDOCH ENTWARNUNG GEGEBEN WERDEN DA IN DEN BRUESTEN DER CAMP URLAUBER SO VIEL BAUMATERIAL VORHANDEN SEIE DAS GENUEGEND SCHUTZDAEMME IN DEN UMLIEGENDEN ORTEN ERRICHTET WERDEN KOENNE!


----------



## tobacco (26 Jan. 2012)

:dganz einfach - zaun drumm und ruhe ist - merkt kein mensch


----------



## chini72 (26 Jan. 2012)

Hoffentlich regnet es auch HIRN !!


----------



## Goolive (27 Jan. 2012)

Haha


----------



## Max100 (27 Jan. 2012)

Man könnte doch ne Mauer ums Camp errichten


----------



## syd67 (27 Jan. 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch ne Mauer ums Camp errichten



lieber max.
da ist schon ein zaun drum damit die schulkinder die dort sonst spielen nicht dauernd durchs bild laufen
also ernsthaft!!!!
das ist ein kuenstlich angelegtes stueck was aussieht wie urwald
normalerweise fahren dort schulklassen und kindergaerten hin um etwas ueber terra australis zu lernen !
die DHARUKK (ansaessigen indigenous staemme) protestieren gegen die englishe firma die das camp gebaut hat weil es ihr gebiet ist!


----------

